# Signal sign for overhangs on the back of the MH



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


Could anyone who knows this, confirm which way it should be situated: white stripes pointing up or down? i.e up = top right corner; down = bottom right corner


Also is this then uniform across Europe? I note that Spain requires one as well


ta


Graham:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

See pic below.

Terry

Also see...
http://n332.es/vehicle-laws/sign-v-20/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tidy!


Cheers


Graham:smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> See pic below.
> 
> Terry
> 
> ...


But opposite for the Uk

In reality no-one gives a toss :wink2:

tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Opposite for the UK??? What a farce!!!


I'll put it on 'a la' Italy as my English is better than my Italian if stopped :grin2:


Cheers


Graham:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> See pic below.
> 
> Terry
> 
> ...


Terry

Your thumbnail shows the stripes going one way but in your link the photos show three going the other way.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'v popped it on the CC forum to see if the tuggers know the definitive answer:grin2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Terry
> 
> Your thumbnail shows the stripes going one way but in your link the photos show three going the other way.
> 
> Geoff


Did notice Geoff and will use the N332 site as my defence, as it's compiled by the Guardia Civil for English speakers :smile2:

Terry


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I think that the stripes are supposed to point down to the offside rear of the van - hence the different ways for UK and on the Continent.
Never had one yet despite always having bikes on the rack for the last 10yrs. May venture into Spain later this year for first time, so think I will need one to stay legal. I believe that the sign should be the aluminium one for Italy - probably Fiamma (who make them) influenced the law making so that they could make more money out of them, as they are a lot more expensive.
DavidL


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have the ally one for Italy...but most of the piccys on t'internet show it with the stripes pointing up towards the top right corner :frown2:


Even the tuggers seem stumped as no one has replied yet :grin2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Buy a Fiamma one?

What is wrong with a bit of aluminium, two pots of paint and masking tape?

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Buy a Fiamma one?
> 
> What is wrong with a bit of aluminium, two pots of paint and masking tape?
> 
> Geoff


...off course, you jest:grin2:
Im guessing it may not have the reflective capability that the Italians crave:grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> ...off course, you jest:grin2:
> Im guessing it may not have the reflective capability that the Italians crave:grin2:
> 
> Graham:smile2:


OK - 'two pots of reflective paint'

Which leads me to another point; the reason for the direction of the stripes may be for the pupose of indicating, at night on an unlit road, which direction an overtaking vehicle should pass.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

dalspa said:


> I think that the stripes are supposed to point down to the offside rear of the van - hence the different ways for UK and on the Continent.
> 
> DavidL


Exactly right, discussed many times before :wink2:

tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

So UK offside - bottom right when looking at the rear of the MH?


Or would it be different as I would be driving on the other side of the road so perhaps bottom left/topright in that case???????


I need a beer...is it time yet?:surprise:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

The stripes are supposed to point down to the side of your vehicle that you would be overtaken on.

There is currently no requirement in law for their use in the UK, therefore you cannot be prosecuted over here for having them set up 'the wrong way round' ready for when you get to Italy, which is what I did last year.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep that's where I am with it now


Bottom left to top right


Thanks


Graham:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I used the plastic one in Italy for a while until I heard you dont need them if you have a trailer board with lighting behind the scooter which we do. Just as well really as I reversed over it on the Sosta at Lake Maggiore and knackered it. :grin2:

Must admit I would never have wondered which way on it should go.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We got the ally one especial for Italy..........................although our bike rack has a lighting board and numberplate so I reckon it is not necessarily an "overhang" But how to have that argument in Italian.

The other thing with all this stuff that "no one bothers with " which is absolutely true..............until you have some kind of accident and could be classed as technically illegal by your insurance company...........especially if it involved some rearside bump


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have fixed an ally one to the back of my Ultrabox: 4 M4 x 12 nuts and bolts and some waterproof sealing washers - job jobbed!


I am of the opinion that you shouldn't give any Police any reason to stop you plus if you were involved in an accident, as you say.


Graham:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

What about towbars and towballs? 

Is there a certain dimension which counts as an overhang? Is it international?

Geoff


----------

